# The Z-Stik and Lap Cajon



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey everyone. Kevin asked and I though that I would show off some of the instruments that I build. When I am not supplying you guys with wood I build drums. These are instruments that I invented and sell on line. Steven Wonder, Sheila E, Butch Small and many others own one or two.

These are electric acoustic hand drums that can be plugged into a sound system or guitar effects. Super fun!

would love your input
[attachment=22328]
[attachment=22329]
[attachment=22335]
[attachment=22336]
[attachment=22337]
[attachment=22338]
[attachment=22339]
[attachment=22340]
[attachment=22341]
[attachment=22342]


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2013)

Now all i need you to do, is exlpain what i am looking at. They are beautiful pieces but i have not idea what they do. I see something plugs into them

Jason


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Jason said:


> Now all i need you to do, is exlpain what i am looking at. They are beautiful pieces but i have not idea what they do. I see something plugs into them
> 
> Jason


They are hand drums. any where you hit them makes a different sound that is natural. Thay plug into a sound system to be amplified. You can play them standing up or sitting down. The long one is called a lap conjon which is normally a drum that you sit one but I made one that sits on your lap. You can youtube Z-Stik and watch Stevie Wonder play it or many others. Got to hear it to understand. Oh and the last pic is of madrone burl.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

That's cool, Greg! I watched a couple of YouTube videos about it... Very cool!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2013)

Need a youtube vid, I would love to hear them.


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Need a youtube vid, I would love to hear them.


You can check it out at this link. Stevie Wonder


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2013)

oregonburls said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Need a youtube vid, I would love to hear them.
> ...


Now that's just cool, wow, Stevie wonder.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2013)

It doesn't get much better than combining woodworking and music! That's jus freakin awesome  ~ Scott


----------



## Jake Respondek (Apr 5, 2013)

That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 7, 2013)

What does something list a Z-Stik cost? Those are neat..... I might leave my taylor in the case and play one of those instead.....lol


----------

